# Yahoo- Dynogen Pharma files for bankruptcy (BizJournals)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Dynogen Pharmaceuticals Inc. filed this week to liquidate under Chapter 7 of the U.S. bankruptcy code â€" almost a year after a deal to go public fell through.View the full article


----------

